# Need some tech help for the bedroom



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

My wife has agreed to allow me to bring a video camera to bed so we can see ourselves on TV while we are doing it. We don't have any mirrors in the bedroom, so this is the best alternative. She doesn't want to record anything, just watch in real time.
I have cameras that I can wire to the TV, but that makes them stationary. I want something that I can move around and send the images to the TV wireless. 
Does anyone have any ideas on gear to do this? I have a flat screen in the bedroom. I have thought about using an iPhone as a webcam, but the video can't keep up with fast motion. I'm thinking an old fashion video camera with a transmitter/receiver, but I need something that I can hold in my hand. I also don't want the neighbors to pick up the feed.


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you thought about either a webcam or even some of those security cams? A few years ago there was a small Zoltrix webcam that outputted analog video (composite video) at as high a frame rate as you could capture...


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Wireless huh? Hope your neighbors don't get an accidental viewing


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Neighbor's kids

Mommy, why is Mr & Mrs XXXXX on TV and what are they doing??

Oh, how do you explain that one.

Or next door neighbor's wife asks her husband

When the F did you get a F'en xxx rated channel???

BTW, if you want to be able to move it around (unless you've got a ton of cash to setup up some cameras) you're going to have to get a 3rd person to film it and move around to where you want it to go.

Either that or you're going to have to stop every so often, move the camera, stop again, move the camera again, stop again, move the camera, rinse/repeat.

3rd choice is you can get some of those cheap surveillance camera systems from like Costco or where ever, setup the cameras at different angles in the room. And then using a mouse (hooking up your computer to your TV) you can click whatever camera you wish to see. At close range even those cheap cameras will be pretty clear. Those systems are a cake to set up, especially for the purposes you're using them for (in other words, no drilling in walls, etc.)


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Get a small helicopter with an attached cam......

Try not to crash it. 

Smallest RC Helicopter Heli-CAM w/ 4GB Memory Disk - Record up to 1 1/2 Hour! for RC Helicopter Fun


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Jeapordy said:


> My wife has agreed to allow me to bring a video camera to bed so we can see ourselves on TV while we are doing it. We don't have any mirrors in the bedroom, so this is the best alternative. She doesn't want to record anything, just watch in real time.
> I have cameras that I can wire to the TV, but that makes them stationary. I want something that I can move around and send the images to the TV wireless.
> Does anyone have any ideas on gear to do this? I have a flat screen in the bedroom. I have thought about using an iPhone as a webcam, but the video can't keep up with fast motion. I'm thinking an old fashion video camera with a transmitter/receiver, but I need something that I can hold in my hand. I also don't want the neighbors to pick up the feed.


Why not buy a large floor standing mirror and lean it against the wall next to the bed? Something along the lines of the one on the left.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you have Apple TV?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Actually, do you have 2 iPhones? You can get an hdmi connector for one and display it on the tv. Then do a FaceTime call from one to the other.


----------



## Monarch (Dec 5, 2012)

"Wireless" and "I don't want neighbors to pick up the feed" are mutually exclusive. Use any camera with an HDMI output, grab a looooong HDMI cable from Amazon, and plug it into the TV.

When you get adventurous, record it, convert to mpeg, and save it in a truecrypt container with a password and a keyfile on some USB drive you keep in an innocuous place. Then wipe free space on your drive a few times for good measure, and don't do anything that would give the FBI any reason to search your computers. You'll enjoy watching it later.


----------

